# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Are you a Hardcore Gamer?

## Obama

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE INTERVIEWED, ADD [email protected] AND SEND A MESSAGE CONTAINING YOUR MMOWNED USERNAME AND THE POST YOU MADE IN THIS THREAD.

As my *brother* Hellgawd does his interviews with the contributors every week. I thought I'd mess with the formula a little bit.

I want to know if you are a 'Hardcore' gamer. This means but is not limited to: 



> Hardcore gamer is a widely used term applied to describe a type of video game player. There is currently no unanimously agreed upon definition for the term . Some describe hardcore gamers as those whose leisure time is largely devoted to playing or reading about video games. This type of gamer prefers to take significant time and practice on games, in contrast to a casual gamer. Many hardcore gamers pride themselves on mastering the rules or use of a game, although this is not a strict requirement. Conflicting opinion argues that it is not so much the time spent on games however, as casual gamers can spend hundreds of hours on games without ever mastering them.





Do you play WoW a little bit more than the average china man? Or do you splurge yourself daily on Call of Duty getting to that 10th prestige just one more time. Whatever the case, I want to hear about it.

Simply reply in this thread stating that you would like to be featured in these interviews, along with the game you play most. And a random person will be chosen at the end of the week.  :Smile: 

I look forward to these interesting interviews and the discussion they will bring.

----------


## JoeBiden

Top Gun - Watch Full Episode | CBC News: the fifth estate

----------


## L'Lawliet

hmm i guess i would. i mean like i play Gunz about 6 hours a day i think.

----------


## Mirror

When I first started playing CS:S I had played 7+ hours a day, everyday.

----------


## wow4Supplier

I would like to be featured in this interviews.
I play the most: World of Warcraft,Star Wars: Republic Commando *(The game that made me love FPS)*,LOTR: Battle For Middle Earth II.And ofcourse ,Counter Strike 1.6

I`m avilable every day for an interview,I go to MMOWNED every day for at least 2 hours.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wilkey

I used to be a hardcore WoW player back in pre TBC WoW. Now I just CoD4 all the time. And I would like to be in these interviews ^_^

----------


## Innit

Hook me up, I'm not too shabby at css, 659 hours in 6 months, thats css alone excluding Diablo 2 (I play only against the best PvP'ers on my realm, and I am a clan member of the best baal running clan in the game.) CSS (I used to own my own clan, we had 4 servers up and running including a website, I usually go 5-1 on a kpd ratio on sk or de maps.)

----------


## whitekidney

cough, im a nerd, i master alot of games.
i beat my own record over and over again powerlvling in wow.
i've been a CS 1.6 pro.
well, really.. just ask me questions regarding anything.. xP

edit : gotta include that i was up 72 hours on a LAN, playing wow.

----------


## trimm

I would sure as hell like to be Interviewed for this post, I have a severe, emphasis on severe addiction to World of Warcraft. (as most of the forum members here at MMOwned do.  :Smile:

----------


## trisz

I play wow, wow and wow again! and before I sleep i play wow btw D:

----------


## CuT

I used to play halo 2 a lot and would not mind being interviewed. 

12+ hours a day, ~100 hours or more a week of intense practice, strategizing, and tournaments.

----------


## tyminatorx2

WoW...70+ hours weekly, nearly 4 and a half years now haha. Over a year /played

----------


## uawili

I dont play video games...

----------


## suicidity

I put in 112-126 hours a week into work on the computer and video games; Does that count?

----------


## Jadd

My played time on my priest is 600~ days.

Interview me! ^_^

----------


## bagelmaker

you averaged 10 hours a day on your priest if you played every day for 4.5 years. Damn.

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Eh? I play alot...Too much infact. : |

----------


## Mango Jerry

I play WoW, Left 4 Dead, FarCry 2, COD4/5, CS:S, CS 1.6, CS:CZ.
I have the gift of a Hardcore-Player.

----------


## Piersd

a question to eliminate all fake "hardcore gamers" that play wow:

do you click and/or keyboard turn?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Forever

> hmm i guess i would. i mean like i play Gunz about 6 hours a day i think.


Haha Gunz, I used to play that for a while but got sick of all the OP hacks and all the kiddies shouting and shit.

I spent too much time playing videogames too, ask kurios about that  :Big Grin: 
Constantly rerolling though so I cannot give a proper /played time
I think I average 6 hours per day though

----------


## LJN

Oh yeah, CS:S, WoW, GOW2, COD WAW, COD4, FEAR 2, and my favorite old school games! I have played a wide aray of games across the board. Good games like Pong To GTA4. I own the Commodore 64, Atari, N64, PS1-PS3, Xbox, and a PC with a 9800GTX+ OC. I do consider my self a hardcore gamer.

----------


## Nastya

Hardcore WoW Gamer. I would sacrifice any real life activity to be there in progress raids. The past 4 years of playing the game, I've had a 97% raid attendance, which means I have only missed a few raid days.

Now some words may popup in your head such as 'No Lifer' 'Nerd' or 'zombie IRL'. But we all have passions, don't we? Mine is World of Warcraft.

My /played time goes over 500 days. Some might just think 'LOL', but actually, I'm proud of it.

And yes, I do have a real life too, It's just that I don't see the game as 'Just a Hobby', if they need me... I'll be there :-)

----------


## Barnzy

Been playing call of duty 2 (R) since the beta. I never lose, not a camper, I use m1a1 carbine, I have 8 level 80 characters on WoW none botted, I am a gamer, I also code in c++ when I'm not gaming (it's my job)

----------


## Come Undone

I beat Koreans in Starcraft. Because big dick > small dick.

----------


## Shykon

All my free time is spent on games, and even some of my not so free time. If im not playing on them i tend to talk about them alot.

----------


## tyminatorx2

> My played time on my priest is 700~ days.
> 
> Interview me! ^_^


Yeah maybe from botting...unless you literally have played 12 hours a day for the last 4 years 0_o

----------


## Pieterkii

i am at the computer every day!!!!,
i always play wow..
and i always dream of it..
i think about it..
and i live to play it
AND I DARE ANY ROGUE TO EVEN TRY BEATING ME :Frown: 6):
and i wish someone could just have a sniff of this pc..
100% pure ALL GAMERS dream (that i can promise).
:wave:

----------


## supereuropa

I always loved Mount & Blade, more than WoW! On mount & Blade (started playing last month), I have 6000 days(NOT PLAY TIME, CHARACTER OLD). Yes, im dependent, but its awesome game. On WoW I have played 360 Days. I love to play CoD4 too, I play it a lot. 
~Supereuropa

----------


## cheesebandan

I played WoW for 15 hours a day on days off, moved to css where i became semi pro with AWOL (winners of i32 BF2). Moved to cod4 where i played and friendlies with the likes of TCM (Team Cooler Master). Went back to wow and that destroyed my fps career :P.

My played times according to xfire is like 2000+ hours of wow and maybe nearly 800 hours of css.

Now i have discovered the female body and wish to explore that a bit more ^^

----------


## x0x

Well I play WoW almost 18 hours a day. I have many level 80's and love to pvp. I also play css almost 12 hours a day on the weekends and cod4.

----------


## EcHoEs

I was hardcore gamer :P
Last summer, I didnt go out with my friends any day.
I played about 14 hours a day, every day, except for 3 days I was at our summer place..
Now I am out with my friends like every day  :Smile:

----------


## Erase

*Played WoW since it came out in EU.
I play atleast 14 hours a day. And 24 hours in weekends :]*

----------


## LiquidShizzles

600 days on my main character in wow. Probably like another 400 on alts >.<

I play Fallout 3 like ALL day now. Srsly, last saturday I played from 6am until 2am.  :Big Grin:  LOOOVE that game  :Big Grin: 

(i'm assuming hardcore gaming isn't limited to being online)

----------


## Ferag

*Only on the internet would you boast about how much time you spend playing video games.*

----------


## jesusisgod

> cough, im a nerd, i master alot of games.
> i beat my own record over and over again powerlvling in wow.
> i've been a CS 1.6 pro.
> well, really.. just ask me questions regarding anything.. xP
> 
> edit : gotta include that i was up 72 hours on a LAN, playing wow.


People collapse after playing wow for 20-30 hours usually.




> 600 days on my main character in wow. Probably like another 400 on alts >.<
> 
> I play Fallout 3 like ALL day now. Srsly, last saturday I played from 6am until 2am. LOOOVE that game
> 
> (i'm assuming hardcore gaming isn't limited to being online)


So you played WoW for nearly 3 years total play time, and other games? You'd have to play nearly 24/7.

----------


## Krazyglue

OH BABY HALO 2
i went crazy on it, i actually went pro at one point getting payed to make montage videos of me raping ppl and got payed more for doing montages of glitches (superbounces etc.) then the 360 comes out and i get that and now my halo doesnt work on that  :Frown:  oh well time to rape in halo 3

----------


## Romis

I would like to get interviewed. Not because I play more than ALL of the people that have posted here. But because I play a lot. With a minimum of 8 hours a day in week-days. And 14 hours a day in week-ends.

----------


## Notahax

I play video games every day about 6 hours a day... A total of 86 legit xbox 360 video games on my shelf. I play MLG for halo 3...

----------


## Dragonshadow

Meh.

----------


## Flawz

Time is not what matters. The goal I have set in my gaming life is this : arena. I strive upon it and play hard to fight along the top 10 of the Battlegroup. It gets hard and that's how I need to know every class...every spec...know how to play my enemy as well as he can. I must know all his cooldowns. Every single trick in his playstyle. All those combos a class can do. I have to know them.

This is what brings you to the top. Hardcore is not having 1000 days played on your account. Hardcore is having ALL the knowledge in the game and being able to SHOW it to others in that rating you carry.

Sk-Gaming 3v3 EU. They have 1 char of every class. Guess why they pwn? Dedication. Knowledge. Execution.

----------


## Kubiatsu

I definitely use to be a 'hardcore gamer' from the age of 14 to 17 but now I just don't have the time with other commitments. I use to play Call of Duty on near professional level and it was a hell of alot of fun! Wonder if there will ever be a game that I enjoy so much online again...

----------


## Rageslayer

I play about 6-7 hours a day..mostly World of warcraft, Need for speed (most wanted especially), Oblivion, warcraft III.. most of the games that my crappy pc can handle ^_^

----------


## T1B

Gotta love all the people bragging what kind of no-lives they are ^^ altough im not much better myself  :Big Grin:

----------


## EmiloZ

When i really played Day of Defeat Source i was using from after school to sleep time everyday, and in weekendes it was all night

----------


## Performer

I used to play 70 hours+ every week on WoW. Got 3000 hours on my xfire. but im not always on xfire so yh. play call of duty 5 alot. 10th prestige  :Wink: . Will probally be playing more now i dumped my GF. take my stress out on noobs on COD.

----------


## [ Prototype ]

I play around.. 10-13 hours a day .. Is that good enough?

I want to participate.

----------


## Gibraltar

i was addicted to wow i think at least people told me so but the doc i talked to about it he whould tell me that i am not really addicted but that i have to do other things too.

i whould let you interview me i am hardcore i think because i totally mastered the warrior class.

but english is not my mother language

----------


## lothlogan

I've played WoW in a hardcore endgame raiding/pvp guild now since release. 3-12 erday :P

----------


## Obama

> i dont play video games...


lossseeerrrrrrrr

----------


## Thekal

When WoW gets in the way of life - you are a hardcore gamer.

When life gets in the way of WoW - You are addicted.

----------


## BaboonX

I play 10-12 hours a day but I don't play hardcore if this makes any sense. All I do is run around and have fun, I don't try and make a job out of it or anything. I switch from game to game when I'm bored.. 

I was in a ''hardcore'' guild that ran stuff daily and i just got so bored of it and left lol. I am in full welfare epics , but now epics don't mean anything. I don't think you can be a ''hardcore'' gamer playing wow anymore.

The person that plays a average of 3 hours a day (except weekends) well be just as good as the person that plays 10 hours a day

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

I play wow from 6-11 hours a day ;p <--- no lifing geek ftw! 1337!

----------


## Darisha411

Man its so funny to see these people brag about having no life and being totally useless in society and being addicted isnt something to be proud of ,)

----------


## Tobii

i play all games, just bought F.E.A.R. 2 and Fallout 3.. Say a game name, and i have played it..

----------


## Viter

> i play all games, just bought F.E.A.R. 2 and Fallout 3.. Say a game name, and i have played it..


completed all zelda games ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## P1raten

I have pretended that i was sick from school. So ive been playing from 8am - 12pm = 16 hours. Per day. The Game ive been playings is WoW. But this time is restricted really. I am living at my dads for the moment. I will go to my mom tomorrow. And when im at my moms i can stay up all i want. So, ill probs be playing more.

P.S Im not addicted to world of warcraft.

----------


## Woxter

> I have pretended that i was sick from school. So ive been playing from 8am - 12pm = 16 hours. Per day. The Game ive been playings is WoW. But this time is restricted really. I am living at my dads for the moment. I will go to my mom tomorrow. And when im at my moms i can stay up all i want. So, ill probs be playing more.
> 
> P.S Im not addicted to world of warcraft.


My answer is simply:




> When WoW gets in the way of life - you are a hardcore gamer.
> 
> _When life gets in the way of WoW - You are addicted._

----------


## Jgro1413

I would consider myself a hardcore gamer easily, 
I've mastered Counter Strike, Read tons of guides and watched tons of vid of strats and etc.....They all helped make me a better player, I've been in Cal The cyber athlete league and my team has been doing successful. When i get bored of cs i switch back to wow, which i am a devoted roleplayer  :Smile:  .Once I'm bored of wow i go to cs, and the proccess keeps going. Game First School later :P

----------


## cXm0d

I went to Gamestop at Midnight this morning dressed as a Zombie.

I'd like to think I was a hardcore gamer. o.o

----------


## Spitchy

Would be nice to be interviewed, although I'm just a lazy leecher(because I can't think of anything to post :<) I play World of Warcraft alot, getting 2000+ ratings in s1,s2,s3,s4 and s5. :O

----------


## abaraikenshi

I'd love to have an interview;

I play Diablo 2: LOD USEast Hardcore ladder, if you die you have to restart and I'm level 77 Freezadin, I put in about 40 hours a week into games, On top of some Legendary Halo 3 games as well as Halo 3 Live, hell not to mention The Sims, Spore, World of Warcraft, and random Flash Games that are on line :P

----------


## Illegalpie

I Play CoD4 and 5 about 4-6 hours a day then the rest is WoW  :Big Grin:  BTW GO ON HELLGAWDS SERVER!!! Deburger is Me! HeroicWoW - Feel the power

----------


## Flyingcarpet

I'm all about RPG's.
I worship Fallout 3 atm. Completed it first time in two days, total of 30 hours gameplay.
Completed in 6 times now. 
Got 4 level 22 characters.

----------


## Skitzo_69

When i had no job or didnt go to school i was awake 16 hours a day and playing WoW 15 and a half the other half an hour would be weed run, food, toilet

----------


## mimen

I used to be a pro level daoc player then wow player. 

Both games screwed up my life. Daoc cos me my marriage and wow my girlfriend....

wont happen again tho

----------


## Jackie Moon

I played DOTA allstars ALOT i was at an Australian Championship Game in Sydney and got 8th.

I have an 80 Paladin 80 Hunter 80 mage and 72 Warrior on World of Warcraft.

I also have all the Golden guns on CoD 4  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostswrath

Well. If i had more freetime i would play more. But at all I think 30h/week its enough and you should only play more if u go to a tournament or get m0n3Y for gaiming

----------


## ekn

At the moment I spend about 16h / day in-game of World of Warcraft and about 1-2h reading about it - so yeah, all my spare time  :Stick Out Tongue:  PTR is my life for the moment beeing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eloquent

lol 16h ? thats pretty much

----------


## ~Jagris

I started playing 3DO games such as Astroid Blasters when I was 2, went on to leisure computer games on Windows ME at age 3, soon going to a playstation 1 by age 4 and a half. I played 60% of all E and T games on the Playstation by age 6, and 70% of all K-T games on the N64 during ages 4-8
By age 9 or 10 the PS2 came out I played many of the games on that untill, I was 10 and a half, that was when I first gained wind about the PS3, I saw pics of it at Toys R Us, at Walmart etc. After that I started to save money, not until PS3 went back under ground for another 3 years. Soon the Xbox came out, I purchased one and played all the shooters I could get my hands on, after awhile I heard of HALO, I bought it owned it, then beat it on Legendary all summer long, when HALO 2 came out I did the same, after that the 360 hit the shelves, I got one 2 weeks after the first price drop, played alot of shooters, owned Halo 3, Fell in Love with CoD: 4, and WaW, gears of war, Gears of War 2. I got a Wii a bit after Halo 3 came out, Got SSMB, remembered back to Super Smash Bros, on the N64.... After that I got L4D (this is not in cronological order anymore) owned the story in a day or so. Then my friend got a PS3, I played Kill Zone, Kill one 2 ect. I use to play RS, I now play WoW and some EQ . I get into the zone in CoD 5 and Halo, when I am placing first on the charts once played a match, I got 258, the guy that came in second got 126 on CoD WaW, I died 3 times, a good match. I am a hardcore gamer, oh I also cuss at the game blaming everything on the healer and lag in CoD WaW. My gamer score is over 14k and I dont try for achievments.

----------


## Darisha411

damn jagris what happend to play outside ?? Talking about some bad parentinghood right there!

----------


## ~Jagris

You dont play in the streets when you live in Taco Town.... That is just a stupid Idea to play outside, you will get shot.

----------


## Darisha411

Well where I live drugs and prostitution is legal what u think ppl do right here  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## manowarlock

I play CS:S about an hour a day and wow for more like 5 hours a day 5 days a week. i play CoD4 offline when im just relaxing.

----------


## ~Jagris

> Well where I live drugs and prostitution is legal what u think ppl do right here ?


Let me give you prespective. At home depo mexicans are everywhere.... Now imagine all those mexicans living to tool sheds, 12 to a shed. Then imagine a street going through there. Now every mexican is drunk, high, has a gat, rolls with L3, and party 24/7, you are close to taco town.

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

Id like to be interviewed, i play WoW 12+ hours a day, an have been playing that way since the first day it was released

----------


## Equ1N0X

I am Equ1nox, retired Emu Specialist and vampire.
I play an averahe of 60-70 hours a week and play bloons tower defence while i mine.

----------


## AngryLlama

I play World of Warcraft about 20 hr a week.

----------


## matedjan

Hardcore wow player, playing in a world top 3 guild.

----------


## demoncrest

20 hours a week is pretty good, ... of course there are people who play half of that in a day... lol

I am not a gaming addict at least  :Big Grin: 

PS: I am trying hard to contribute here... I know it isnt something I should be saying but I am in dire need of rep+ and for whatever reason my posts dont even count... it doesnt make any sense to me but yeah, I need to post a reply in a WoW thread since someone is looking for help and no one has replied for over a week and I know exactly how to help him.

I cant PM since I need posts (which I dont get for some reason) and I cant reply there since it says my account doesnt have enough permission to post there  :Frown: 

So ... thanks again, for anyone who reps me here, its a huge help!!  :Smile:

----------


## RN2000

A family that plays WOW together stays together. We have four seperate WOW accounts - one for myself, my husband and our two sons (ages 11 and 14.) We spend an incredible amount of time playing WOW. It is inexpensive family entertainment and a fantastic way to interact with our children.  :Smile: )

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

sure il volunteer to be interviewed  :Smile: 
so far got 600 saves on Oblivion with 400hours  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shank099

I play my computer from when i get home from school at about 3 o'Clock to about 10 o'clock at night, i think i qualify.

World of warcraft

Interview pl0x?

----------


## {CoReY}

Some of you need help.

----------


## Voltagex

I play CS competitively, as well as TF2, CSS and L4D. I get paid to play.

----------


## Hotwasabii

I play wow, alot.. 
According to my xfire i play up to 140 hrs of wow a week.
My druid (main) is one of the best and well known druids on the server, Stormscale US.
My Mage.. i soloed from 1500-1740 in 2v2 :P
When I'm not playing wow I'm reading about the game and how i can improve my play style.

----------


## Erilag

Interview me if u want to, played wow over 4years now. 
And been playing in my guild, for over 3years now, and it's also the EU's 40th best guild.

----------


## Firebirdwind

*Been playing WOW for over 3 years, on and off between 2 full time jobs and my 11 month old. I'm currently filling out over 20 applications a week for a job, and still lvling my FHDK on Argent Dawn, as well as being one of the officers in our guild Quite Frankly......quitefrankly.guildlaunch.com, website just started yesterday, come check us out!*

----------


## Christina

I used to play wow 12-15 hours a day with several "all-nighters" (48+ hours consecutively). This was Pre-Wotlk, in this time I achieved Gladiator on my alt, obtained T6 on 3 toons, and full SWP/T6 gear on my main. I also leveled a total of 4 70s, 6 lvl 60s, 2 lvl 62s. I've completed every Vanilla and BC raid/instance.

In total I've clocked in OVER 365 days played (between all toons) in less then two years.

I haven't played since November but I plan on playing again soon (next month or two).

----------


## Fap

been playing wow from 2006. i usually play about 4 hours a day. Cleared all the TBC content and atm in wotlk im doing ulduar with my guild.

----------


## elitepwnsface

Hardcore gamer maybe. However gaming is not everything. I've played wow off and on since its release. I also owned every gaming console released since the super nintendo except virtual boy.

----------


## Dichotomi

I think I would enjoy being interviewed... I have been defined as everything from noob to hardcore, I used to (have not had the time as of late due to rl happening) put in 80 hours a week in WoW... not sure if you want a resume here or not ... GM of several guilds from social to hardcore raiding...
never been much of console guy till the Wii came out and found out that being a gamer didn't mean sitting on the sofa allowing fat cells to accumulate on various parts of the body... I do remember becoming enamored with Duck Hunt at the age of 11 and being "grounded" from Nintendo for a week ... *sigh* good times  :Frown: 6): 

I think you should find a female "gamer" to interview here... as the gaming world seems to be dominated by people with male genitalia...

edited out the wrong icon...

----------


## bilbo2122

Am I a Hard Core Gamer? hmm.. Let's see how this falls out.

Was playing the ORIGINIAL D&D back before they went corporate in the 70's.

As our children grew I was running adventures for them and their friends in games such as:
Dungeons & Dragons
Boot Hill (western style)
Champions (super hero genre)

First MMO I played was EQ. Played for 5.5 yrs. I confess to having bought gold and accounts for family. We also had our orginial accounts.

Played COH for 4.5 yrs. Never bought influence but our family had more then a few accounts.

Currently been playing WoW for 2.5 yrs. In our immeadate family there are 8 accounts counting:

1.) my wife (our guild's 80 Priest)
2.) youngest daughter (age 20) (80 mage + fraking alts galore and more achievemnets then anyone I've ever met.)
3.) youngest son - in Military in Japan
4.) oldest son - in military in Iraq (5th trip) 
5.) Oldest daughter 
6.) Oldest daughter's soon to be husband
7.) Oldest son's wife
8.) and of course my own account


Never bought gold or accounts in WoW. 

The game is such a part of our family that we CANCELLED our DirectTV subscription. Don't feel too bad though I built a top notch media server that gets us everything we used to pay 100 a month to watch now for nothing. 

Typical day I go to the office where I work as a IT department operations director and then I come home and log in. I check my auctions first and then usually do some farming. My family ( my wife and youngest who is going to college locally & still lives at home) will play all night long after I go to bed and are still playing when i go out the door the next morning back to the office. 

I bought a Logitech G13 recently just to improve my DPS and I am constantly looking to learn more about warlock builds and spell rotations. I also study the auction house alot and I make more gold then anyone in our guild and often hlep others in earning more then they are thru advice on the market if you will. I have respeced over 50 times and ran old world Stratholme over 100 (still no mount). 

Does all that make me hard core? I don't know, you decide. I consider myself a function addict. and perhaps a bit a of a pusher using that anology considering how i brought my whole family into this. 

We love getting together with our family who is all over the world and having fun adventuring. We love meeting new friends and discovering that some of them live near us in South Bend Indiana.

Hard core ? don't know...Dedicated...Hell yea We LOVE this game!


Be well all,

----------


## Obama

> Am I a Hard Core Gamer? hmm.. Let's see how this falls out.
> 
> Was playing the ORIGINIAL D&D back before they went corporate in the 70's.
> 
> As our children grew I was running adventures for them and their friends in games such as:
> Dungeons & Dragons
> Boot Hill (western style)
> Champions (super hero genre)
> 
> ...



Now THAT'S hardcore!

unfortunately im not apart of the newsteam currently so this article will not be continued unless a current newsteam brother wants to pick it up  :Cool:

----------

